# Gateway Coasters Vintage Bicycle display and ride Dare Show Sunday August 19



## rollfaster (Aug 12, 2018)

This is one of our biggest show of the year! We had over 65 bikes in attendance for this last year, we hope to turn it up a notch this year. This show benefits the EdwArdsville Dare program. Always a great time!’

Edwardsville High School
6161 Center Grove Road
Edwardsville, Illinois 62040
9am-4pm


----------



## tjkajecj (Aug 12, 2018)

Rob,

Hoped to be there.

Tim


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 17, 2018)

This Sunday!!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 19, 2018)

What a great turnout today!! 74 bikes in attendance and we beat last year’s record of 62. Awesome day!


----------



## tjkajecj (Aug 20, 2018)

Rob,

Great day ... a big thanks to you, Mark and all the others involved with scheduling this event.
Much appreciated by me and I am sure many others.

Tim,


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 20, 2018)

Thanks a bunch Tim, really glad you could make it!


----------

